# الاسلام دين الارهاب بالدليل



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

"لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً" [متّى: 10: 34].

سفر حزقيال [9 : 5 ـ 7] على لسان (الرب): "اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَقْرَبُوا مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ، وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ َقْدِسِي. فَابْتَدَأُوا يُهْلِكُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَالشُّيُوخَ الْمَوْجُودِينَ أَمَامَ الْهَيْكَلِ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : نَجِّسُوا الْهَيْكَلَ وَامْلَأُوا سَاحَاتِهِ بِالْقَتْلَى، ثُمَّ اخْرُجُوا. فَانْدَفَعُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَشَرَعُوا يَقْتُلُون"

سفر إشعيا (13 : 16) يقول (الرب): "وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم".

أما مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّةً، بَلْ دَمِّرُوهَا عَنْ بِكْرَةِ أَبِيهَا، كَمُدُنِ الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ " جاء في سفر التثنية (20 : 16).

سفر العدد (31: 1ـ 18): "وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: انْتَقِمْ مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَعْدَهَا تَمُوتُ وَتَنْضَمُّ إِلَى قَوْمِكَ. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: جَهِّزُوا مِنْكُمْ رِجَالاً مُجَنَّدِينَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَالانْتِقَامِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْهُمْ. فَحَارَبُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ؛ وَقَتَلُوا مَعَهُمْ مُلُوكَهُمُ الْخَمْسَةَ: أَوِيَ وَرَاقِمَ وَصُورَ وَحُورَ وَرَابِعَ، كَمَا قَتَلُوا بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَعُورَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. وَأَسَرَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ نِسَاءَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَأَطْفَالَهُمْ، وَغَنِمُوا جَمِيعَ بَهَائِمِهِمْ وَمَوَاشِيهِمْ وَسَائِرَ أَمْلاَكِهِمْ، وَأَحْرَقُوا مُدُنَهُمْ كُلَّهَا بِمَسَاكِنِهَا وَحُصُونِهَا، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالأَسْلاَبِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، ... فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارُ وَكُلُّ قَادَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاِسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمُخَيَّمِ ، فَأَبْدَى مُوسَى سَخَطَهُ عَلَى قَادَةِ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الأُلُوفِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْمِئَاتِ الْقَادِمِينَ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لِمَاذَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ؟ إِنَّهُنَّ بِاتِّبَاعِهِنَّ نَصِيحَةَ بَلْعَامَ أَغْوَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِعِبَادَةِ فَغُورَ، وَكُنَّ سَبَبَ خِيَانَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، فَتَفَشَّى الْوَبَأُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً".


وأين هذا من قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للجيش حين يغزوا: «انطلقوا باسْمِ الله وَبالله وَعَلَى مِلّةِ رَسُولِ الله، وَلا تَقْتُلُوا شَيْخاً فَانِياً وَلاَ طِفْلاً وَلا صَغيراً وَلا امْرَأةً، وَلا تَغُلّوا وَضُمّوا غَنَائِمَكُم وَأصْلِحُوا وَأحْسِنُوا إنّ الله يُحِبّ المُحْسِنِينَ». (زيادة الجامع الصغير- للإمام السيوطي)


وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «سِيُروا بِاسْمِ اللهِ، وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ. قَاتِلُوا مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللهِ، وَلاَ تَمْثُلُوا، وَلاَ تَغْدِرُوا، وَلاَ تَغُلُّوا، وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوا وَلِيداً». رواه ابن ماجه.


لا نفعل بالنساء والأطفال والضعاف ما فعله القوم في بيت المقدس وما فعلوه في فلسطين والعراق والشيشان والبوسنة والهرسك وأفغانستان كما أمرهم كتابهم (المقدس)، بل عندنا: {لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ} [الممتحنة:8].


وليس في شرعنا ولا في تاريخنا ولا في واقعنا المعاصر أننا سببنا نبياً أو رسولاً، أو استهزأنا بعقيدة ما وإن كنا نقر بأنها محرفه.

فأيُّنا المحب للخير؟

وأيُّنا المؤدب؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

- "من قتل معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما" 

الراوي: عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3166


- " إنكم ستفتحون مصر. وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط. فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها. فإن لهم ذمة ورحما ".الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2543

- الله الله في قبط مصر؛ فإنكم ستظهرون عليهم، ويكونون لكم عدة وأعوانا في سبيل الله 

الراوي: أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية- خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات- المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3113 


- إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة و رحما 

الراوي: كعب بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح على شرط الشيخين - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1374


4748 ( صحيح ) 
أخبرنا الحسين بن حريث قال حدثنا إسماعيل عن يونس عن الحكم بن الأعرج عن الأشعث بن ثرملة عن أبي بكرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
من قتل نفسا معاهدة بغير حلها حرم الله عليه الجنة أن يشم ريحها . 


--------
2655 ( صحيح ) 
ألا من ظلم معاهدا أو انتقصه حقه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس منه فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة
 ( د هق ) عن صفوان بن سليم عن عدة من ابناء الصحابة عن آبائهم . 

6456 ( صحيح ) 
من قتل معاهدا في غير كنهه حرم الله عليه الجنة


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

( لمن عنده عقل ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مش لما تفهم النصوص بعدين تكتبها .
القص و اللصق .....من غير فهم ....بيسموه ايه ؟
لمن عنده عقل !


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

النصوص واضحة لمن عندة عقل ...
وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم .... اظن انها واضحة و مش محتاجة توضيح 

لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً  ..... اظن انه السيف بتاع الحروب  مش سيف تانى !!!

أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ.   ... الشيخ يعنى راجل كبير 
الشاب يعنى من سن 18 سنة لحد حوالى 40 سنة كدة
الطفل من سن سنتين الى سن 13 سنة


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

فما استمعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورهن !
سورة النساء !
دي أوضح من كل ماكتبته !!
و سياقها في السوره صحيح !
ليست مبتوره أو خارجه عن سياق الموضوع .
( لمن لديه عقل ) !


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

"اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَقْرَبُوا مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ، وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ َقْدِسِي. فَابْتَدَأُوا يُهْلِكُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَالشُّيُوخَ الْمَوْجُودِينَ أَمَامَ الْهَيْكَلِ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : نَجِّسُوا الْهَيْكَلَ وَامْلَأُوا سَاحَاتِهِ بِالْقَتْلَى، ثُمَّ اخْرُجُوا. فَانْدَفَعُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَشَرَعُوا يَقْتُلُون"


اظن انت عايزنى اكتبلك من 10 الى 15 صفحة فلوسكاب عشان سياق النص يكون اوضح من كدة
لمن لدية عقل !!!


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اسئله حتى نعرف حضرتك فاهم ....والا قاصص و لاصق :
النص :
1) يتكلم عن من ؟
2) من المتكلم ؟
3) ماذا يعني : ( عليه السمه ) ؟
بعدين رد على مداخلتي السابقه !


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

سفر حزقيال [9 : 5 ـ 7] على لسان (الرب): "اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

فين الباقي ؟
أنت ما عندك غير النص اللي فوق ؟
( لمن عنده عقل ) !


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

سفر إشعيا (13 : 16) يقول (الرب): "وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم"

سفر العدد (31: 1ـ 18): "وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: انْتَقِمْ مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَعْدَهَا تَمُوتُ وَتَنْضَمُّ إِلَى قَوْمِكَ. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: جَهِّزُوا مِنْكُمْ رِجَالاً مُجَنَّدِينَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَالانْتِقَامِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْهُمْ. فَحَارَبُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ؛ وَقَتَلُوا مَعَهُمْ مُلُوكَهُمُ الْخَمْسَةَ: أَوِيَ وَرَاقِمَ وَصُورَ وَحُورَ وَرَابِعَ، كَمَا قَتَلُوا بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَعُورَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. وَأَسَرَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ نِسَاءَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَأَطْفَالَهُمْ، وَغَنِمُوا جَمِيعَ بَهَائِمِهِمْ وَمَوَاشِيهِمْ وَسَائِرَ أَمْلاَكِهِمْ، وَأَحْرَقُوا مُدُنَهُمْ كُلَّهَا بِمَسَاكِنِهَا وَحُصُونِهَا، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالأَسْلاَبِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، ... فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارُ وَكُلُّ قَادَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاِسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمُخَيَّمِ ، فَأَبْدَى مُوسَى سَخَطَهُ عَلَى قَادَةِ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الأُلُوفِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْمِئَاتِ الْقَادِمِينَ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لِمَاذَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ؟ إِنَّهُنَّ بِاتِّبَاعِهِنَّ نَصِيحَةَ بَلْعَامَ أَغْوَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِعِبَادَةِ فَغُورَ، وَكُنَّ سَبَبَ خِيَانَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، فَتَفَشَّى الْوَبَأُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً".

لمن عندة عين ... اقصد عقل


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

3) ماذا يعني : ( عليه السمه ) ؟
للمره الثالثه !
و ماذا فعل المديانيين ....قبل ما حصل ذلك ؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يا ريت توضح و تشرح كمان دول و تقارنها باخلاق الحروب عند المسلمين 

سفر التثنية: الإصحاح 20:
الخروج للحرب: " فاَضْرِبوا كُلَ ذكَرٍ فيها بِحَدِّ السَّيفِ. وأمَّا النِّساءُ والأطفالُ والبَهائِمُ وجميعُ ما في المدينةِ مِنْ غَنيمةٍ، فاَغْنَموها لأنْفُسِكُم وتمَتَّعوا بِغَنيمةِ أعدائِكُمُ التي أعطاكُمُ الرّبُّ إلهُكُم. هكذا تفعَلونَ بجميعِ المُدُنِ البعيدةِ مِنكُم جدُا، التي لا تخصُّ هؤلاءِ الأُمَمَ هُنا. وأمَّا مُدُنُ هؤلاءِ الأُمَمِ التي يُعطيها لكُمُ الرّبُّ إلهُكُم مُلْكًا، فلا تُبقوا أحدًا مِنها حيُا بل تُحَلِّلونَ إبادَتَهُم، وهُمُ الحِثِّيّونَ والأموريُّونَ والكنعانِيُّونَ والفِرِّزيُّونَ والحوِّيُّونَ واليَبوسيُّونَ ".


التثنية: الإصحاح 12:
"هذه هي الفرائض و الأحكام التي تحفظون لتعملوها في الأرض التي أعطاك الرب اله آبائك لتمتلكها كل الأيام التي تحيون على الأرض. تخربون جميع الأماكن حيث عبدت الأمم التي ترثونها آلهتها على الجبال الشامخة و على التلال و تحت كل شجرة خضراء و تهدمون مذابحهم و تكسرون أنصابهم و تحرقون سواريهم بالنار و تقطعون تماثيل آلهتهم و تمحون اسمهم من ذلك المكان".


التثنية: الإصحاح 13:
"إن سمعت عن إحدى مدنك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك لتسكن فيها قولا. قد خرج أناس بنو لئيم من وسطك و طوحوا سكان مدينتهم قائلين نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى لم تعرفوها وفحصت و فتشت و سالت جيدا و إذا الآمر صحيح وأكيد قد عمل ذلك الرجس في وسطك. فضربا تضرب سكان تلك المدينة بحد السيف و تحرمها بكل ما فيها مع بهائمها بحد السيف. تجمع كل أمتعتها إلى وسط ساحتها وتحرق بالنار المدينة وكل أمتعتها كاملة للرب إلهك فتكون تلا إلى الأبد لا تبنى بعد".

التثنية: الإصحاح 7:
" ولكن هكذا تفعلون بهم تهدمون مذابحهم و تكسرون أنصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم وتحرقون تماثيلهم بالنار. أنك أنت شعب مقدس للرب إلهك إياك قد اختار الرب إلهك لتكون له شعبا أخص من جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض ".


 "من قتل معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما"
- " إنكم ستفتحون مصر. وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط. فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها. فإن لهم ذمة ورحما ".
- الله الله في قبط مصر؛ فإنكم ستظهرون عليهم، ويكونون لكم عدة وأعوانا في سبيل الله
- إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة و رحما 
نطلقوا باسْمِ الله وَبالله وَعَلَى مِلّةِ رَسُولِ الله، وَلا تَقْتُلُوا شَيْخاً فَانِياً وَلاَ طِفْلاً وَلا صَغيراً وَلا امْرَأةً، وَلا تَغُلّوا وَضُمّوا غَنَائِمَكُم وَأصْلِحُوا وَأحْسِنُوا إنّ الله يُحِبّ المُحْسِنِينَ
سِيُروا بِاسْمِ اللهِ، وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ. قَاتِلُوا مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللهِ، وَلاَ تَمْثُلُوا، وَلاَ تَغْدِرُوا، وَلاَ تَغُلُّوا، وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوا وَلِيداً


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> 3) ماذا يعني : ( عليه السمه ) ؟
> للمره الثالثه !
> و ماذا فعل المديانيين ....قبل ما حصل ذلك ؟


 
لمن عنده عقل

اجب على السؤال دون لف و دوران

قوم لا يفقهون ما يقرأون حتى يفقهون ما يكتبون​


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 نوفمبر 2006)

انت فكرتنى بالمثل اللى بيقول الخواجة اذا فلس دور فى دفاترة القديمة
يعنى جيت على الكلمة دى و متمسك بيها اوى لية؟؟
و باقى الكلام مش عاجبك يعنى ؟؟
اغيرة و لا مش عارف ترد علية ؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> انت فكرتنى بالمثل اللى بيقول الخواجة اذا فلس دور فى دفاترة القديمة
> يعنى جيت على الكلمة دى و متمسك بيها اوى لية؟؟
> و باقى الكلام مش عاجبك يعنى ؟؟
> اغيرة و لا مش عارف ترد علية ؟؟؟


 
منتا لو فاهم معنى الكلمة دى مكنتش سألت

انت تلاقيك مش فاهم حاجة فى حياتك اساسا

منتظر ردك دون تلاعب


----------



## samehvan (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> ) ماذا يعني : ( عليه السمه )



عليه السمه على حسب فهمى ولو خطأ أخبرنى حتى أراجع معلوماتى
عليه السمه أى العلامه ,, وعلى حسب ما أعلم أيضا أن كل من آمن كان يضع على بيته علامة مطبوعة بالدم على باب بيته فكان الملاك إذا رأى العلامة لا يقترب من البيت ولا يؤذى من فيه


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> عليه السمه أى العلامه ,, وعلى حسب ما أعلم أيضا أن كل من آمن كان يضع على بيته علامة مطبوعة بالدم على باب بيته فكان الملاك إذا رأى العلامة لا يقترب من البيت ولا يؤذى من فيه


 
ليس هذا المقصود من السمة

سنوضح بعد ان نرى رد المتفلسف الاخر


----------



## samehvan (25 نوفمبر 2006)

لا أعتقد أنى قرأت كلمة السمة فى الكتاب المقدس بغير معنى العلامة ,, وخاصة العلامة لكل المؤمنين ولكنها إختلفت فمرة نراها بدم على باب البيت ومرة رأيتها تأثير الروح القدس التى تملأ نفوس المؤمنين ومرة دم المسيح ,, ولا أدرى أيها تقصد ؟؟

أما إن كنت تقصد معنى الكلمة كلغة فعلى ما أذكر أنى قرأت أن معناها فى الأصل هى علامة على شكل صليب ولا أدرى أيضا هل لها معانى أخرى أم لا


----------



## عيسى_بن_مريم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> فما استمعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورهن !
> سورة النساء !
> دي أوضح من كل ماكتبته !!
> و سياقها في السوره صحيح !
> ...


 

انت ما بتبطلش عادة تشتييت الموضوع بالأسئلة الخارجية!!!

ليه بتششتت المواضيع كده!


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> لا أعتقد أنى قرأت كلمة السمة فى الكتاب المقدس بغير معنى العلامة ,, وخاصة العلامة لكل المؤمنين ولكنها إختلفت فمرة نراها بدم على باب البيت ومرة رأيتها تأثير الروح القدس التى تملأ نفوس المؤمنين ومرة دم المسيح ,, ولا أدرى أيها تقصد ؟؟
> 
> أما إن كنت تقصد معنى الكلمة كلغة فعلى ما أذكر أنى قرأت أن معناها فى الأصل هى علامة على شكل صليب ولا أدرى أيضا هل لها معانى أخرى أم لا


 
هى علامة بالفعل و لكن متى؟اين؟على من؟

هذا الموضوع طويل جدااااااااااااا و كثير من المسيحيين لا يفهموا احداث هذه النبوة فما بالك بشخص مسلم؟؟؟

سنشرح الموضوع بالتفصيل و سنرد على كل ما ادعاه الزميل فقط اريد ان اثبت امام الجميع انه لا يفقه ما يقرأ



> انت ما بتبطلش عادة تشتييت الموضوع بالأسئلة الخارجية!!!
> 
> ليه بتششتت المواضيع كده!


 
بل هذا هو الموضوع فلو فهم القوم متى يكون هذا الحدث و كل ما يحيط به سيفهمون جيدا


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (26 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب ما انا قلتلك برضة من غير لف و لا دوران انى حاطط اكتر من نص ... لية ما علقتش عليهم ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (26 نوفمبر 2006)

كى اثبت انك لا تفقه ما تكتب

هيا اجبنى


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

يافادي ماترد هي قصه
وبعدين الاطفال ذنبهم ايه في ده كله 
والشيوخ ذنبهم ايه
وشقوا بطون الحوامل الي في البطون دول ذنبهم ايه
مستنيين الردود المفحمه


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> يافادي ماترد هي قصه
> وبعدين الاطفال ذنبهم ايه في ده كله
> والشيوخ ذنبهم ايه
> وشقوا بطون الحوامل الي في البطون دول ذنبهم ايه
> مستنيين الردود المفحمه


 
لن اجيب قبل ان يجيب الاخ على السؤال اول يقول انا لا افهم سؤالى حتى تتعلموا كيف يكون السؤال بأدب


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (28 نوفمبر 2006)

و هو فين السؤال اللى انت عاوزنى اجاوب علية ؟؟
و بعدين انا اللى بسال مش ترد عليا بسؤال تانى لو سمحت 
و اظن انك لو قرات الموضوع من الاول مش هتلاقى اى غلط ....سؤال اية لاة اللى بادب ؟؟


----------



## Raymond (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*من الواضح ان أخوتي المسلمين .... لم يسمعوا عن عصر النهضة الاوروبية ...العصر الذي وقف الانجيل فيه بصمود....ضد الملحدين الشكاكين....و لكن يا أخي ....الغريب هنا....انهم "أخوتي المسلمون" يسوقون نفس الافتراءات و نفس الشبهات التي أبطلتها الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت....

فهل من تشابه بين مسلمي هذه الايام و بين ملحدي عصر النهضة ؟؟؟؟؟
التشابه واحد وواضح...و هو  نقد الايمان بالكتاب المقدس الذي هو معنا الان....
أخوتي المسلمون........لا تمشوا وراء كلام الملحدين الذين شككوا نفس تشكيكاتكم هذه منذ أكثر من 400 عام..... و الدليل علي انتصارنا عليهم هو انهم ذهبوا بشككوكهم...اما كتابنا...فبقي*


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

من انتصر؟ انا لا ادافع عن الملحدين بس الان انا لا ارى فى الغرب (والذى كان يمثل الاكثريه من النصارى )قد تحول الان اما لمسلمين (الاكثريه) او  لملحدين او وثنيين ثم ياتى بعد ذلك البوذيين


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> و هو فين السؤال اللى انت عاوزنى اجاوب علية ؟؟
> و بعدين انا اللى بسال مش ترد عليا بسؤال تانى لو سمحت
> و اظن انك لو قرات الموضوع من الاول مش هتلاقى اى غلط ....سؤال اية لاة اللى بادب ؟؟


 
ما المقصود السمة المذكورة فى الاية؟

لن اجيبك حتى اثبت للكل انك لا تفقه ما تقرأ


----------



## Raymond (28 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد عكست الاية يا عزيزي !!!
يعني الناس بتبقي جماعة صغيرة و تكبر و لا جماعة كبيرة و تصغر ؟؟؟
حبيبي...5/3  ثلاثة أخماس العالم يدينون بالمسيحية....و العبرة ليس في عدد اصحاب الدين
فالاله لا يحتاج للبشر و لكننا نحن نحتاج اليه
و انت تري الان العالم..... مشغول مشغول مشغول يا ولدي
فالله غير مطاع الا من القلة و غير متبع الا من القلة
حتي في المسلمين يا عزيزي
كم مسلم تشعر بأيمانه فعلا عندما تراه ؟ قليل القليل و كذلك المسيحيين قليل القليل
ففعلا العالم يبتعد عن الله...شيئا فشيئا و لكنه ليس المسيحي فقط الذي يبتعد عن الله كما تريد ان تغمز و تلمز....و ابقي أسأل حد كبير كيف حارب فطاحلة عصر النهضة الانجيل و شككوا في اياته..
Thank You Brother


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> 5/3 ثلاثة أخماس العالم يدينون بالمسيحية



صعبة شوية دى


----------



## islam-guide (29 نوفمبر 2006)

هى مش صعبة شوية هى صعبة اوى


----------



## mi mi (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لغايه دلوئتي ماحدش رد عالسؤال 
مش معئوول محدش عارف يعني
وماسكين في كلمه ((سمه)) هوا دا اللي قدرتوا عليه؟
ياريت لو مش عارفين تعترفوا بكدا بدل اللف والدوران
انا بجد عايزا اعرف الاجوبه


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (29 نوفمبر 2006)

من الواضح ان أخوتي المسلمين .... لم يسمعوا عن عصر النهضة الاوروبية ...العصر الذي وقف الانجيل فيه بصمود....ضد الملحدين الشكاكين....و لكن يا أخي ....الغريب هنا....انهم "أخوتي المسلمون" يسوقون نفس الافتراءات و نفس الشبهات التي أبطلتها الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت....



لا من الواضح انت انك لم تسمع عن محاكم التفتيش


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> لا من الواضح انت انك لم تسمع عن محاكم التفتيش



تقصد اللى كانت بتقتل أى حد يخالف أوامرها ؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (30 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> تقصد اللى كانت بتقتل أى حد يخالف أوامرها ؟




طبعا هيثبتوا وفقا للعلم الحديث و طبقا لكلام العلماء الاجلاء ان اللى كانوا مشرفين على محاكم التفتيش مسلمين ...


----------



## moslm (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*


islam-guide قال:



			هى مش صعبة شوية هى صعبة اوى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw: 
وفي احدث احصاء بموسوعة اديان العالم على شبكة المعلومات العالمية.. المسلمون بمصر ـ 94% والاقباط 6%.. وذلك في 2002م.

ثم يورد هذا الاطلس جداول تفصيلية للطوائف المسيحية العشر التي تتوزع النصرانية الشرقية، فنجد ان عدد المسيحيين في العالم العربي كله هو سبعة ملايين، وان نسبة النصارى في الشرق الاوسط ـ العرب وتركيا ـ هي 3.8% من اجمالي السكان.
*​


----------



## moslm (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*


Fadie قال:



			لن اجيب قبل ان يجيب الاخ على السؤال اول يقول انا لا افهم سؤالى حتى تتعلموا كيف يكون السؤال بأدب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكلك اتذنقت معلش معلش :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :t33: :t33: :t33: *​


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا وضح جهلكم امام الجميع الان ولم نجد اجابة للسؤال

هذه نبوة ستحدث فى المستقبل عند نهاية العالم

حز 9:6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت.

هذه السمة هى علامة التابعيين للوحش و لأنكم بالطبع لم تقرأوا سوى هذه الاية فلم تفهموا شيئا

فى أخر الزمان سيتسلط ثلاثة على العالم يمزر لهم الكتاب المقدس بثلاثة اسماء

التنين

الوحش

المسيح الدجال

اتباع الوحش سيكون على جباههم او ايديهم سمة و هذا قبل المجىء الثانى للمسيح و صعود المؤمنيين للملكوت

يقول يوحنا الحبيب فى رؤياه

الاصحاح 13

16 ويجعل الجميع الصغار والكبار والاغنياء والفقراء والاحرار والعبيد تصنع لهم سمة على يدهم اليمنى او على جبهتهم17 وان لا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له السمة او اسم الوحش او عدد اسمه

ثم

رؤ 20:4 ورأيت عروشا فجلسوا عليها وأعطوا حكما ورأيت نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل شهادة يسوع ومن اجل كلمة الله والذين لم يسجدوا للوحش ولا لصورته ولم يقبلوا السمة على جباههم وعلى ايديهم فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح الف سنة.

الوحش هو رمز لشىء ما سيسطر على العالم فى اخر الزمان و هذا الشىء هو ضد قداسة و مخافة الله و كل من يقاوم هذا الوحش و يحتمل كل هذه الضربات فسيملك مع المسيح الملك الالفى اينما كان سواء فى اسرائيل كما تقول المدرسة الانجيلية او فى ملكوت السماوات كما تقول الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية.



> *شكلك اتذنقت معلش معلش :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :t33: :t33: :t33: *


 
ابقى قولى فهمت ايه من اللى انا كتبته؟​


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (30 نوفمبر 2006)

برضة متمسك اوى بالسمة دى مش عارف لية
و فين الكلام الشيق الرائع دة من زمان ... و لا كنت مستنى تسال .... قول ما تتحرجش عادى

طيب دة بالنسبة للسمة

سفر التثنية: الإصحاح 20:
الخروج للحرب: " فاَضْرِبوا كُلَ ذكَرٍ فيها بِحَدِّ السَّيفِ. وأمَّا النِّساءُ والأطفالُ والبَهائِمُ وجميعُ ما في المدينةِ مِنْ غَنيمةٍ، فاَغْنَموها لأنْفُسِكُم وتمَتَّعوا بِغَنيمةِ أعدائِكُمُ التي أعطاكُمُ الرّبُّ إلهُكُم. هكذا تفعَلونَ بجميعِ المُدُنِ البعيدةِ مِنكُم جدُا، التي لا تخصُّ هؤلاءِ الأُمَمَ هُنا. وأمَّا مُدُنُ هؤلاءِ الأُمَمِ التي يُعطيها لكُمُ الرّبُّ إلهُكُم مُلْكًا، فلا تُبقوا أحدًا مِنها حيُا بل تُحَلِّلونَ إبادَتَهُم، وهُمُ الحِثِّيّونَ والأموريُّونَ والكنعانِيُّونَ والفِرِّزيُّونَ والحوِّيُّونَ واليَبوسيُّونَ ".


التثنية: الإصحاح 12:
"هذه هي الفرائض و الأحكام التي تحفظون لتعملوها في الأرض التي أعطاك الرب اله آبائك لتمتلكها كل الأيام التي تحيون على الأرض. تخربون جميع الأماكن حيث عبدت الأمم التي ترثونها آلهتها على الجبال الشامخة و على التلال و تحت كل شجرة خضراء و تهدمون مذابحهم و تكسرون أنصابهم و تحرقون سواريهم بالنار و تقطعون تماثيل آلهتهم و تمحون اسمهم من ذلك المكان".


التثنية: الإصحاح 13:
"إن سمعت عن إحدى مدنك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك لتسكن فيها قولا. قد خرج أناس بنو لئيم من وسطك و طوحوا سكان مدينتهم قائلين نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى لم تعرفوها وفحصت و فتشت و سالت جيدا و إذا الآمر صحيح وأكيد قد عمل ذلك الرجس في وسطك. فضربا تضرب سكان تلك المدينة بحد السيف و تحرمها بكل ما فيها مع بهائمها بحد السيف. تجمع كل أمتعتها إلى وسط ساحتها وتحرق بالنار المدينة وكل أمتعتها كاملة للرب إلهك فتكون تلا إلى الأبد لا تبنى بعد".

التثنية: الإصحاح 7:
" ولكن هكذا تفعلون بهم تهدمون مذابحهم و تكسرون أنصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم وتحرقون تماثيلهم بالنار. أنك أنت شعب مقدس للرب إلهك إياك قد اختار الرب إلهك لتكون له شعبا أخص من جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض ".


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا هذه الشريعة اليهودية و ليست شريعتنا

ثانيا



> سفر التثنية: الإصحاح 20:
> الخروج للحرب: " فاَضْرِبوا كُلَ ذكَرٍ فيها بِحَدِّ السَّيفِ. وأمَّا النِّساءُ والأطفالُ والبَهائِمُ وجميعُ ما في المدينةِ مِنْ غَنيمةٍ، فاَغْنَموها لأنْفُسِكُم وتمَتَّعوا بِغَنيمةِ أعدائِكُمُ التي أعطاكُمُ الرّبُّ إلهُكُم. هكذا تفعَلونَ بجميعِ المُدُنِ البعيدةِ مِنكُم جدُا، التي لا تخصُّ هؤلاءِ الأُمَمَ هُنا. وأمَّا مُدُنُ هؤلاءِ الأُمَمِ التي يُعطيها لكُمُ الرّبُّ إلهُكُم مُلْكًا، فلا تُبقوا أحدًا مِنها حيُا بل تُحَلِّلونَ إبادَتَهُم، وهُمُ الحِثِّيّونَ والأموريُّونَ والكنعانِيُّونَ والفِرِّزيُّونَ والحوِّيُّونَ واليَبوسيُّونَ ".


 
هذه حروب مدنية و ليست حروب بأسم الدين

ثالثا



> التثنية: الإصحاح 12:
> "هذه هي الفرائض و الأحكام التي تحفظون لتعملوها في الأرض التي أعطاك الرب اله آبائك لتمتلكها كل الأيام التي تحيون على الأرض. تخربون جميع الأماكن حيث عبدت الأمم التي ترثونها آلهتها على الجبال الشامخة و على التلال و تحت كل شجرة خضراء و تهدمون مذابحهم و تكسرون أنصابهم و تحرقون سواريهم بالنار و تقطعون تماثيل آلهتهم و تمحون اسمهم من ذلك المكان".


 
هذه الامم كانت امم وثنية و تعبد الصنم و حياتهم كانت شريرة جدا و لذلك امر الله بتطهيرها من كل وثن و من كل صنم و من كل ما هو دنس



> التثنية: الإصحاح 13:
> "إن سمعت عن إحدى مدنك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك لتسكن فيها قولا. قد خرج أناس بنو لئيم من وسطك و طوحوا سكان مدينتهم قائلين نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى لم تعرفوها وفحصت و فتشت و سالت جيدا و إذا الآمر صحيح وأكيد قد عمل ذلك الرجس في وسطك. فضربا تضرب سكان تلك المدينة بحد السيف و تحرمها بكل ما فيها مع بهائمها بحد السيف. تجمع كل أمتعتها إلى وسط ساحتها وتحرق بالنار المدينة وكل أمتعتها كاملة للرب إلهك فتكون تلا إلى الأبد لا تبنى بعد".


 
ما الاشكال بهذا النص؟

هؤلاء قوم رفضوا يهوة القدير و ذهبوا ليعبدوا الوثن و كان امر يهوة بتدمير كل من يفعل ذلك



> التثنية: الإصحاح 7:
> " ولكن هكذا تفعلون بهم تهدمون مذابحهم و تكسرون أنصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم وتحرقون تماثيلهم بالنار. أنك أنت شعب مقدس للرب إلهك إياك قد اختار الرب إلهك لتكون له شعبا أخص من جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض ".


 
شعوب وثنية نجسة لا تعرف يهوة الحقيقى ولا تعرف كيف تعيش فى قداسة عبدوا الوثن و استحقوا عقابهم

ملحوظة منورة زى الشمس هذه العقيدة اليهودية و ليست العقيدة المسيحية


----------



## dehab (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*لمن عنده عقل*

انا بلاحظ إن الإخوة المسيحيين دائما بيردوا بتعصب و تريقه  أو إهانه  وهذا يدل على ضعف الدليل والحجة عندكم


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

dehab قال:


> انا بلاحظ إن الإخوة المسيحيين دائما بيردوا بتعصب و تريقه أو إهانه وهذا يدل على ضعف الدليل والحجة عندكم


 
هذا كل ما عندك كتعليق في الموضوع؟


----------



## moslm (1 ديسمبر 2006)

انت تقول هذه العقيدة اليهودية وليست المسيحية 
اليس هذا الكلام موجود فى الكتاب المقدس ام فى كتاب اليهود يعنى غير الكتاب المقدس معلش اصلى غبى شوية 
اصل انا عارف لسانكم زى العسل اقولها انا احسن​:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2006)

moslm قال:


> انت تقول هذه العقيدة اليهودية وليست المسيحية
> اليس هذا الكلام موجود فى الكتاب المقدس ام فى كتاب اليهود يعنى غير الكتاب المقدس معلش اصلى غبى شوية
> اصل انا عارف لسانكم زى العسل اقولها انا احسن​:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:




كتابنا المقدس يحتوى على عهدين
عهد قديم خاص بقصص الانبياء و الشرائع التى انزلها الله لليهود
والعهد الجديد خاص بالمسيحين و قصص المسيح و كل الشرائع المسيحية و سفر الرؤيا و الرسائل
و الرسلات و البشائر


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أمتى ينتهي مسلسل النسخ و اللصق يا مسلم؟


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> هذه السمة هى علامة التابعيين للوحش و لأنكم بالطبع لم تقرأوا سوى هذه الاية فلم تفهموا شيئا
> 
> 
> الوحش هو رمز لشىء ما سيسطر على العالم فى اخر الزمان و هذا الشىء هو ضد قداسة و مخافة الله



إزاى يا فادى ؟؟؟ إنت متأكد إننا إحنا اللى مش فاهمين ؟؟ طيب عاوز أفهم دى من فضلك

إزاى السمه هتكون على أتباع الوحش ,, والوحش ده مخالف لكل مقدس وضد أوامر الله ومع ذلك النبوة بتقول

حز 9:6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت.

يعنى ربنا هيأمر بقتل كل اللى يخالف الوحش وينهى عن قتل أتباع الوحش ؟؟؟ طيب إزاى ؟؟


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> كتابنا المقدس يحتوى على عهدين
> عهد قديم خاص بقصص الانبياء و الشرائع التى انزلها الله لليهود
> والعهد الجديد خاص بالمسيحين و قصص المسيح و كل الشرائع المسيحية و سفر الرؤيا و الرسائل
> و الرسلات و البشائر



أعتقد أن المقصود ليس مقارنه أو تفريق بين الكتاب عهدى الكتاب المقدس ,, النقطة التى نريد توضيحها هى 
هل رب العهد القديم هو نفس رب العهد الجديد ؟؟ على ما أعتقد فهو بالتأكيد
إذا تشريعات العهد القديم هى من الله نفس الإلاه الذى يعبده أتباع العهد الجديد فلم التفريق بينهما 

لا أعتقد أنك تريدنا أن نفهم أن الله فى العهد الجديد تغير إلى حالة أخرى وتعامل مع الناس بقوانين جديده بعد أن تبين خطأ ما سبق ,, لا أعتقد أنك تريدنا أن نفهم ذلك


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> حز 9:6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت.
> 
> يعنى ربنا هيأمر بقتل كل اللى يخالف الوحش وينهى عن قتل أتباع الوحش ؟؟؟ طيب إزاى ؟؟


 
هل قرأت النص كاملا؟ اشك بصراحة و هذه ليست من عوايدك...

لنرى النص مع بعض:


Eze 9:1  وَصَرَخَ فِي سَمْعِي بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: [قَرِّبْ وُكَلاَءَ الْمَدِينَةِ, كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَعُدَّتَهُ الْمُهْلِكَةَ بِيَدِهِ». 
Eze 9:2  وَإِذَا بِسِتَّةِ رِجَالٍ مُقْبِلِينَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْبَابِ الأَعْلَى الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عُدَّتُهُ السَّاحِقَةُ بِيَدِهِ, وَفِي وَسَطِهِمْ رَجُلٌ لاَبِسٌ الْكَتَّانَ, وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ دَوَاةُ كَاتِبٍ. فَدَخَلُوا وَوَقَفُوا جَانِبَ مَذْبَحِ النُّحَاسِ. 
Eze 9:3  وَمَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ صَعِدَ عَنِ الْكَرُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى عَتَبَةِ الْبَيْتِ. فَدَعَا الرَّبُّ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي دَوَاةُ الْكَاتِبِ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ, 
Eze 9:4  وَقَالَ لَهُ: [اعْبُرْ فِي وَسَطِ الْمَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ, وَسِمْ سِمَةً عَلَى جِبَاهِ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ يَئِنُّونَ وَيَتَنَهَّدُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ فِي وَسَطِهَا». 
Eze 9:5  وَقَالَ لأُولَئِكَ فِي سَمْعِي: [اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا. لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. 
Eze 9:6  اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. 
Eze 9:7  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 
Eze 9:8  وَكَانَ بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَقْتُلُونَ وَأُبْقِيتُ أَنَا, أَنِّي خَرَرْتُ عَلَى وَجْهِي وَصَرَخْتُ: [آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هَلْ أَنْتَ مُهْلِكٌ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّهَا بِصَبِّ رِجْزِكَ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ؟» 
Eze 9:9  فَقَالَ لِي: [إِنَّ إِثْمَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا عَظِيمٌ جِدّاً جِدّاً, وَقَدِ امْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ دِمَاءً, وَامْتَلأَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ جَنَفاً. لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ, وَالرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَى. 
Eze 9:10  وَأَنَا أَيْضاً عَيْنِي لاَ تُشْفِقُ وَلاَ أَعْفُو. أَجْلِبُ طَرِيقَهُمْ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ». 
Eze 9:11  وَإِذَا بِالرَّجُلِ اللاَّبِسِ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي الدَّوَاةُ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ رَدَّ قَائِلاً: [قَدْ فَعَلْتُ كَمَا أَمَرْتَنِي].


الا ترى النص واضح جدا؟ انها نبوءة يا اخ سامح
نبوءة تنبأ بها ليخبر عن خراب اوروشليم بعدما رأها
نرى كيف الله يأمر الست ملائكة بأجتياز المدينة و اهلاك من لا يحمل علامة الخلاص

الكلام هذا ليس موجهة لشعب اسرائيل لكي يقتلوا اطفال الامم الاخرى, بل هو موجه ضد شعب اسرائيل نفسه الي عبد تمثال الغيرة

أتمنى الصورة تكون اوضح لك الان

سلام و نعمة


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> هل قرأت النص كاملا؟ اشك بصراحة و هذه ليست من عوايدك...



نعم يا أخى بارك الله فيك ,, ليست عادتى أن أقتطع النصوص ويتضح فهمى من ردى السابق 



> الا ترى النص واضح جدا؟ انها نبوءة يا اخ سامح
> نبوءة تنبأ بها ليخبر عن خراب اوروشليم بعدما رأها
> نرى كيف الله يأمر الست ملائكة بأجتياز المدينة و اهلاك من لا يحمل علامة الخلاص
> 
> ...



جميل ولا أعترض كونها نبوءه أم لا إعتراضى كان على المفهوم منها فهل يجوز على ضوء ما شرحته أنت أن تكون السمه على أتباع الوحش ؟
وهل تجوز أصلا أن تكون نبوءة عن الوحش وأتباعه ؟؟


----------



## KEDAR (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الزميل فادى

الزملاء المسيحيين جميعا

بدل من الجدال هنا

تعالو ردوا  فى المسيحيات 
هنا
فى
اسئله ل( كيدار ) عن آيات من الكتاب المقدس .
"الحوارات الثنائيه"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11397


وان كان لديكم حجة
فالى بها


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

KEDAR قال:


> الزميل فادى
> 
> الزملاء المسيحيين جميعا
> 
> ...


 
*مش عارف ليه اسمه حوارات ثنائية؟؟؟*

*لانه مختص لحوار بين شخصين.. صعبة ديه؟*


----------



## ((EDITED)) (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الاسلام دين الارهاب بالدليل*

هههههههههههههههه
لمادا لم تدكر حرب الفيتنام والحرب العالميه الاوله والتانيه وحرب فرنسا وبريطانيه التي دامت 100 سنه او 200 لاادكر ها وكلاها حروب الصليبين في بعضهم البعض


----------

